# Oontz Angle 3 Ultra Speakers



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey there strangers. I've been away too long. Since I've been away I've discovered these bluetooth speakers. I don't work for the company and have no compensation from them. These things are Awesome!!! They are wireless, small, and two can be connected in stereo. They kick out some sound too. I think they'd be great for a yard haunt as they are rain and splash proof. I used to put out regular computer speakers with wires out the window and it was a real pain in the rear. Anyway, it's nice to be back. Happy 2019 season.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I used an Oontz Angle for ambient sound in my two car garage haunt. It filled the space quite well.


----------

